# What's Your Knitting Skill Level?



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!

If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!

Here's the link:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Depends on what I am knitting as to my skill level. Always room for improvement.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

I guess I'm between Intermediate and Experienced. I can do a few from the Experienced category. I was surprised to learn that steeking is an Intermediate skill. I still can't use dp needles but can knit in the round using alternate methods. It seems that I'm a little bit of this and a little bit of that. It's fun to keep learning and advancing my skills


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I’m an Intermediate 4 after learning to read charts, knitting lace shawls and Aran jumpers (multiple cables). It’s been a wonderful journey thanks to many generous KP members and designers (Stevieland, Swedenme, Leanna etc etc). Jen.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

That was interesting!
I have the knowledge of master knitter but I never did any steeking. I know how but I don't care for all that color work and style. 2,3 colors maybe as an edge but not the whole project. Granted, I saw some pretty pieces but I would not make it. Maybe Kaffe Fassetts, there are few I really like.
There are shoulder shaping styles- all knitted in one piece that I need to get better at it and learn to knit it without following pattern but as long as I can understand the pattern, it is all good.
Lace, too many YO's and I am in trouble not paying attention to it.
Some projects, I get bored and some I could make over and over. Not sure why. I love cables.
I learned early when young about shaping. etc. We had no patterns so I had to figure out what to do. With lots of ripping out and reknitting you get to learn what works and what not.
Duplicating things from picture comes pretty easy for me, specially when it comes to sewing. The same with cooking. I taste something and for the most part I can duplicate it. But I'm on the spectrum/ Asperger and I think that might help. I was always very "crafty" and visual since I was little so maybe I am just lucky. 
I absolutely have no patience to teach anybody. I can tell you how things are done and I can write instruction but that's about it.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

I guess I'm a beginner. I don't make garments and I've never done the mattress stitch. I was getting bored with his story so it was a good excuse to stop.
I do lace, provisional cast ons, cables, and all that kind of thing, but I've never made a sweater or socks. I get bored with stockinette or garter stitch so I'm always pushing my limits with lace or fancy cables or things that keep me interested.
Truthfully I'd call myself an advanced beginner with forays into intermediate.
ps I also work off charts although I prefer written instructions, my astigmatism makes charts annoying.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

MoCoop said:


> Truthfully I'd call myself an advanced beginner with forays into intermediate.


Yay, I'm not alone anymore!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Yay, I'm not alone anymore!!


No one is ever alone at whatever ‘level’ they are. It’s just that our obsession with yarnplay is usually a solitary activity. We don’t often congregate in large groups. Maybe most of us are introverts by nature?

Quite full of myself, I’d say I’m nearly at the top level by the classifications in that video. There are things I know how to do, but haven’t yet done myself (steeking, designing my own fitted garment from start to finish), and there are things I just did - never thinking they were particularly difficult, though others quake at the thought (lace, charts, cables, joining pieces - _any_ non-sewing method! - altering patterns to suit my taste). 

There’s only one sure way to advance at ANYTHING. Practice. As long as you’re enjoying the activity, all’s good!! 👍🎉


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

According to the video I'm a master knitter, although I never would have thought so... It's a God given talent as I could do many of the things he mentioned, from very young.

These days I knit only things I know I'll be happy with the fit of; socks, scarves, gloves, blankets, hats, berets, items for my own grandkids etc. I stopped knitting pullovers and cardigans for myself in my 30s after I was disappointed with how a self designed, intarsia pullover, looked on my less than slim body. 😁 😁
I still enjoy making things without patterns. They don't always work out how I hope though, but the making is still fun. Sometimes I frog and redo several times... I'm no teacher though. Knowing how to do something doesn't mean I have the talent to teach others... 😊 My mum was a master knitter plus. I'm not as good as she was. 😁


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There’s only one sure way to advance at ANYTHING. Practice. As long as you’re enjoying the activity, all’s good!!


Thanks so much for your encouraging words! Next step on my knitting level journey is to learn cabling. It's so rewarding to acquire a new skill!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> According to the video I'm a master knitter. It's a God given gift.


Well done you!! If I can become half as proficient as you I will be more than happy!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

According to his video, I would be considered a master knitter. Knitting has been a part of my life for almost as long as I can remember and a constant source of both joy and frustration. I'm always learning something in this craft and that's what keeps me going. It gives me my outlet to express myself and my creativity. I don't think skill level really has a whole lot to do with the enjoyment I get out of working with yarn. I think back to when I first started knitting and how proud I was of some of my early projects full of mistakes. Nowadays, I would not be pleased with those same results but I still love knitting and everything to do with yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> According to the video I'm a master knitter. It's a God given gift.


I don’t believe there’s anything “God given” about it, unless you mean the stubbornness to keep at it until you GET it. 👍


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

cat_woman said:


> According to his video, I would be considered a master knitter. Knitting has been a part of my life for almost as long as I can remember and a constant source of both joy and frustration. I'm always learning something in this craft and that's what keeps me going. It gives me my outlet to express myself and my creativity. I don't think skill level really has a while lot to do with the enjoyment I get out of working with yarn. I think back to when I first started knitting and how proud I was of some of my early projects full of mistakes. Nowadays, I would not be pleased with those same results but I still love knitting and everything to do with yarn.


Thanks for your awesome post! I think once you get the 'yarn bug' it's with you for life!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Thanks so much for your encouraging words! Next step on my knitting level journey is to learn cabling. It's so rewarding to acquire a new skill!


You will wonder why you didn’t try it sooner; it’s that easy!! 👍


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You will wonder why you didn’t try it sooner; it’s that easy!!


I am beginning to believe it must be, especially after reading all the encouraging posts on KP about this subject.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don’t believe there’s anything “God given” about it, unless you mean the stubbornness to keep at it until you GET it. 👍


I could just do stuff easily from very young after I learnt to knit. I did short rows in one of the first items I knit... I found reading patterns easy... Was knitting lace and cables early on... Worked out how to adapt patterns to suit myself. It all just came 'naturally'. I didn't usually have to keep at things. I generally just 'got' them straight away and imagined everyone else was the same... Just me and my needles. 😊


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> ... I generally just 'got' them straight away and imagined everyone else was the same... Just me and my needles. 😊


Yeah this is why I suck at teaching people things so I've been told. I don't understand why people don't "get it" and I get frustrated trying to explain it in a way they will understand. I've been told talking louder doesn't mean the message it coming in clearer. 😤😊 Thankfully, I can now cop out and send them to YouTube or tell them to Google it for themselves. 👍


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

cat_woman said:


> Yeah this is why I suck at teaching people things so I've been told. I don't understand why people don't "get it" and I get frustrated trying to explain it in a way they will understand. I've been told talking louder doesn't mean the message it coming in clearer. 😤😊 Thankfully, I can now cop out and send them to YouTube or tell them to Google it for themselves. 👍


I was once asked to teach a group of ladies a particular technique. I could do it quite well, but after a 3 hour class, not one of those 12 or so ladies had got it!!!. 😐 That's when I knew I was not a teacher... 😁


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Reading couple of follow up posts, I'm glad to see that I am not the only one seeing people not getting it. I thought all people are like me till I got older realizing people can't do thing or have hard time learning it.
I guess some of us are really lucky being born with talents.


----------



## Eden10 (8 mo ago)

Still watching the video but I love this stitch. Anybody have any idea what it is?


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Eden10 said:


> Still watching the video but I love this stitch. Anybody have any idea what it is?
> 
> View attachment 1234449
> View attachment 1234449


It's simple colorwork, a diagonal view.


----------



## Nikki McMains (Dec 29, 2017)

Eden10 said:


> Still watching the video but I love this stitch. Anybody have any idea what it is?
> 
> View attachment 1234449
> View attachment 1234449


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

By those guidelines been Master level for about 40 years. I had all the techniques down pat in 1971 thanks to the Barbara Walker Treasury series and being cooped up watching my then husband recover from a serious injury. I started teaching in 1974 but didn't really start designing until the early 1980s. I currently do a lot of testing for designers so I follow their patterns but after I take the final pictures I frequently pull out parts to change. I'm working on a mohair lace shawl that I will redo because though I love the lace I hate the shape (crescent). I plan to convert it to Faroese.


----------



## Nikki McMains (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm an advanced knitter, but I can't bear to take scissors to my knitting, so I don't steek. Never have, and don't think I ever could. I do some things listed as master knitter, but not all. I should be a lot better. I've been knitting for 75 years, and more.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


That's an interesting video. I know many skills and have been knitting since childhood. I can knit in the round, do stranded colorwork, design my own garments, do cables. I've done entrelac, lace, double knitting, several big cardigans with steeks, and lots of other projects. I still feel a little iffy about intarsia because my stitches don't always look perfect. But I' working on it.

Two big accomplishments for me in knitting were learning mattress stitch and figuring out how to have better selvedges (and avoiding the loopy stitch next to the left side selvedge)!

Here is another interesting video. Two fantastic knitters (with great youtube channels) have a discussion about becoming master hand knitters through The Knitting Guild Association (TKGA) program.










__





Master Hand Knitting – The Knitting Guild Association







tkga.org


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I know I can knit most patterns I see in publications like interweave knits or vogue knitting. But I weigh my skill against how much time I have to spend, concentration needed, etc. so, I mostly knit socks and children’s sweaters.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Master….always thought intermediate!


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I was once asked to teach a group of ladies a particular technique. I could do it quite well, but after a 3 hour class, not one of those 12 or so ladies had got it!!!. 😐 That's when I knew I was not a teacher... 😁


In this video, two fantastic knitters say that it takes three classes for beginning knitters to "get it."


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Eden10 said:


> Still watching the video but I love this stitch. Anybody have any idea what it is?
> 
> View attachment 1234449
> View attachment 1234449


It looks interesting to me, too. Each color has one stitch, then three stitches, then five stitches, then three stitches, then one stitch in the pattern, alternating with the next color.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Nikki McMains said:


> I'm an advanced knitter, but I can't bear to take scissors to my knitting, so I don't steek. Never have, and don't think I ever could. I do some things listed as master knitter, but not all. I should be a lot better. I've been knitting for 75 years, and more.


I taught myself to steek and felt, just to master them. I used yarn that I hated and threw both in the trash when I was done. I demand the option to change my mind, that is forfeited with both steeking and felting. As far as I'm concerned there is nothing to be gained from steeking that can't be achieved by simply turning the work. If I have a student that really wants to learn it I will show them how but so far every one has taken me up on my offer to rewrite their pattern to do away with steeking.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Nikki McMains said:


> I'm an advanced knitter, but I can't bear to take scissors to my knitting, so I don't steek. Never have, and don't think I ever could. I do some things listed as master knitter, but not all. I should be a lot better. I've been knitting for 75 years, and more.


I taught myself to steek and felt, just to master them. I used yarn that I hated and threw both in the trash when I was done. I demand the option to change my mind, that is forfeited with both steeking and felting. As far as I'm concerned there is nothing to be gained from steeking that can't be achieved by simply turning the work. If I have a student that really wants to learn it I will show them how but so far every one has taken me up on my offer to rewrite their pattern to do away with steeking.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

My skill level is higher than my ‘like to do ‘ level! I guess I would be an intermediate 3/4, but I hate seaming things, so I don’t. I love color work and taught myself how to do it right from the start. I change patterns to suit myself, but have not designed one from start to finish. I just love to knit and have it look nice when it’s done!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Nikki McMains said:


> I'm an advanced knitter, but I can't bear to take scissors to my knitting, so I don't steek. Never have, and don't think I ever could. I do some things listed as master knitter, but not all. I should be a lot better. I've been knitting for 75 years, and more.


There was a time when I had to go into isolation for radiation therapy and I was told I wouldn't be able to bring anything out with me because it would be radioactive, so I took some yarn and cheap needles and I learned to steek. I did it then threw it away as I was leaving. I could take anything away that could be wiped down but obviously the knitting wasn't allowed out. I might try it again one day but I've not felt the need yet.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

I've taught a number of people to knit but the most frustrating time I can remember was trying to teach someone to do a slip-knot. She just couldn't get it! She could knit quite well but she couldn't master the slip knot.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


Experienced 2


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

StitchNStash said:


> I am beginning to believe it must be, especially after reading all the encouraging posts on KP about this subject.


Cables are just knitting the stitches out of order. You slip some stitches onto a holder, hold them either to the front or back as instructed, knit the next group of stitches on the left needle, then knit the stitches from the holder. That's it! Just be careful no to drop stitches, some holders work better to help from dropping stitches. And make sure you don't mess up by holding the stitches to the back when the instructions say to hold front or visa versa.
As JJ said once you try it you will wonder why you waited.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Byrney said:


> I've taught a number of people to knit but the most frustrating time I can remember was trying to teach someone to do a slip-knot. She just couldn't get it! She could knit quite well but she couldn't master the slip knot.


I've had the same experience with many students. I don't get it. It's just a slip knot. I've been able to tie one blindfolded since I was a child. I knew one lady who came into the yarn shop each time she started a new project, because she could not remember how to tie a slip knot.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I guess I am not quite a master knitter as I haven't even tried to design anything but socks, and I have given up on making sweaters that will fit a whale.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I know it can be fun to test our skill levels, but why do we need to pigeon hole ourselves. I've know some beginners whose first projects were cable sweaters. They were basically beginners, or should they be considered a higher level based on one accomplishment. According to the video I might be a level 7, the person master knitters have come to for help. But I can tell you I strive to learn new skills everyday. I know there is always something new to be learned and you can never truly be a Master. I have had my years of experience, knowledge, and skill humbled by a simple question posed by a child in their first ever knitting class. As long as we can successfully knit what makes us happy we are all Master knitters on a mission to greater knowledge.


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

From the video I guess my level is Experienced 3 - as soon as he started talking about teaching I knew that wasn't me. In my last job I was supposed to help people learn the software we used, and no one ever seemed to 'get it' but the other women I worked with was able to impart the knowledge with no problems.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Depends on what I am knitting as to my skill level. Always room for improvement.


I think that I'm the same way!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nikki McMains said:


> I'm an advanced knitter, but I can't bear to take scissors to my knitting, so I don't steek. Never have, and don't think I ever could. I do some things listed as master knitter, but not all. I should be a lot better. I've been knitting for 75 years, and more.


No, there is NO “should”! This is a pastime, not a career. As long as the process is enjoyable, all’s good. 👍


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Byrney said:


> I've taught a number of people to knit but the most frustrating time I can remember was trying to teach someone to do a slip-knot. She just couldn't get it! She could knit quite well but she couldn't master the slip knot.


I’m good at knots, but have eliminated them from my knitting and crocheting. They’re not necessary.


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I could just do stuff easily from very young after I learnt to knit. I did short rows in one of the first items I knit... I found reading patterns easy... Was knitting lace and cables early on... Worked out how to adapt patterns to suit myself. It all just came 'naturally'. I didn't usually have to keep at things. I generally just 'got' them straight away and imagined everyone else was the same... Just me and my needles. 😊


I think that it is fear of making mistakes when knitting that holds many people back. I did my first intarsia sweater with no problems because I didn't think it looked hard. When I was first knitting I tried everything because most young people have less fear. They try things without over thinking about it. As you get older you tend to over analyze things and it holds you back. Glad I learned most of my knitting skills when I was young because they stayed with me all these years.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

My knitting journey has never been that linear. When I was taught to knit it was through the back loop. I only knew knit and purl when I first tackled bobbles. I would rate myself as an intermediate knitter, but I still struggle with mattress stitch (I can do it but don’t like the way it looks), so started knitting in the round. Hand pain introduced me to Portuguese or Andean knitting early on. When I could only do flat knitting I wanted to make a cabled scarf for Special Olympic athletes so I learned to cable. Basically, whenever a pattern caught my eye I learned the skills to make it. I have some advanced skills but mostly knit simple hats for charity. I enjoy sock knitting and am learning new techniques there, but spend most of my time meeting my (self imposed) hat quota. So over all I don’t pay attention to levels and will tackle any level project if it appeals.


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

I decided I was an Intermediate 4/5 according to him. I did find the video long-winded and stopped there. I know what steeking is but I haven’t tried it. My reason for knitting is to make garments. I’ve done Aran style and fair isle sweaters, but I’ve never knitted socks or a shawl because I doubt that I would wear them. Mosaic and brioche are on my list to make. If I like something, I’ll make it. 

These days I yearn for bright colour and plenty of it. So that’s what I’ll do.


----------



## Kaynewt (9 mo ago)

i am an Advanced beginner 3. I started knitting not that long ago. I can do cables but I am having a hard time with double point needles ( I always have runs). If anyone can give me advice on how not to have runs with DPN's, I would appreciate it. I can knit in the round with circular's. I am trying to knit hats for charity, I only have 4 so far.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm a master knitter.


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

K Lafalam said:


> i am an Advanced beginner 3. I started knitting not that long ago. I can do cables but I am having a hard time with double point needles ( I always have runs). If anyone can give me advice on how not to have runs with DPN's, I would appreciate it. I can knit in the round with circular's. I am trying to knit hats for charity, I only have 4 so far.


I found when I first started using dpns that I got runs if I used 3 needles to hold the stitches and a fourth to knit with so I switched to 4 needles to hold the stitches and a fifth needle to knit with. Solved my problem. Now that I have experience with dpns it doesn't matter as much. Also try to make the first 2 sts on your next needle a little tighter. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

K Lafalam said:


> i am an Advanced beginner 3. I started knitting not that long ago. I can do cables but I am having a hard time with double point needles ( I always have runs). If anyone can give me advice on how not to have runs with DPN's, I would appreciate it. I can knit in the round with circular's. I am trying to knit hats for charity, I only have 4 so far.


Those are called ‘ladders’, not ‘runs’. 
Long before I tried using double pointed needles, I had read a tip that works for me. *Slip the last three stitches back onto the just emptied needle*, and continue. I never have any laddering.


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I could just do stuff easily from very young after I learnt to knit. I did short rows in one of the first items I knit... I found reading patterns easy... Was knitting lace and cables early on... Worked out how to adapt patterns to suit myself. It all just came 'naturally'. I didn't usually have to keep at things. I generally just 'got' them straight away and imagined everyone else was the same... Just me and my needles. 😊


My mother would be knitting or crocheting when I was very young and gave us each a set of needles or hook, along with yarn and verbal instructions. I never realized there were “ levels” of skills. If mom was crocheting an afghan, so were we. If I wanted a doll blanket, fine, here you go. My brothers were all in the war, and we sent them homemade socks. I remember making yellow, gray and black argyle socks and running out of yarn. Now, my daughters have far surpassed me. They are genuinely more creative and faster than I am. However, we are all waiting to be as good as southerngirl hope that is right name) who allowed us to own exquisite items from her shop like a museum quality felted and embroidered purse, now hanging like a piece of art on the wall. We love the hobby of yarn and needle.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

K Lafalam said:


> i am an Advanced beginner 3. I started knitting not that long ago. I can do cables but I am having a hard time with double point needles ( I always have runs). If anyone can give me advice on how not to have runs with DPN's, I would appreciate it. I can knit in the round with circular's. I am trying to knit hats for charity, I only have 4 so far.


Ladders are a tension issue transitioning from one needle to the next. Try pulling the yarn tighter on the first couple stitches of your next needle. It should help take up the extra yarn between the stitches.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don’t believe there’s anything “God given” about it, unless you mean the stubbornness to keep at it until you GET it. 👍


Love this quote so true of me I guess I am a master knitter but haven’t did steeking
I did do the Masters Knitting program yrs ago paid for the final part design a sweater but never did maybe I need to try this


----------



## Kaynewt (9 mo ago)

Thank you very much for the DPN's helpful hints. I will try them


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No one is ever alone at whatever ‘level’ they are. It’s just that our obsession with yarnplay is usually a solitary activity. We don’t often congregate in large groups. Maybe most of us are introverts by nature?
> 
> Quite full of myself, I’d say I’m nearly at the top level by the classifications in that video. There are things I know how to do, but haven’t yet done myself (steeking, designing my own fitted garment from start to finish), and there are things I just did - never thinking they were particularly difficult, though others quake at the thought (lace, charts, cables, joining pieces - _any_ non-sewing method! - altering patterns to suit my taste).
> 
> There’s only one sure way to advance at ANYTHING. Practice. As long as you’re enjoying the activity, all’s good!! 👍🎉


My thoughts exactly. Personally, I think ratings are more a hindrance to learning. Instead of trying a new technique, people become intimidated by a rating and don’t try it. The very first thing I ever knit was a top-down raglan sweater. No one ever told me it was difficult. The teacher just gave us the pattern, explained a few things and away we went. I have always had that attitude toward techniques and patterns with knitting and other arts and crafts. I consider myself at the top level also.


----------



## NimueVaniva (Sep 26, 2019)

According to this video I'm an Advanced Knitter working toward Master. Huh. I've always considered myself Intermediate, maybe because I always have to include my DH's interruptions into my work. I have to keep it relatively simple so I can do 3 things at once -- only one of them being knitting.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Intermediate.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

*I am at the level of Intermediate 1 … except that I have never done cables. But everything else in that advanced category I had completed.*


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


I have watched this video and enjoyed it. I like Norman.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Cathy B said:


> Cables are just knitting the stitches out of order. You slip some stitches onto a holder, hold them either to the front or back as instructed, knit the next group of stitches on the left needle, then knit the stitches from the holder. That's it! Just be careful no to drop stitches, some holders work better to help from dropping stitches. And make sure you don't mess up by holding the stitches to the back when the instructions say to hold front or visa versa.
> As JJ said once you try it you will wonder why you waited.


Thanks so much Cathy for your kind encouraging words! I will be sure to post a picture of my not too distant new skill!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Twiggie said:


> I think that it is fear of making mistakes when knitting that holds many people back. I did my first intarsia sweater with no problems because I didn't think it looked hard. When I was first knitting I tried everything because most young people have less fear. They try things without over thinking about it. As you get older you tend to over analyze things and it holds you back.


I couldn't agree with you more! Thanks for 'hitting the nail on the head' so to speak!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

KateLyn11 said:


> Basically, whenever a pattern caught my eye I learned the skills to make it.


I think that sounds like a good plan for adding to my slowly growing knitting repertoire! Thanks for posting!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

smasha12 said:


> If I like something, I’ll make it.


Thanks for your post, I admire your determination!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

K Lafalam said:


> i am an Advanced beginner 3. I started knitting not that long ago. I can do cables but I am having a hard time with double point needles ( I always have runs). If anyone can give me advice on how not to have runs with DPN's, I would appreciate it. I can knit in the round with circular's. I am trying to knit hats for charity, I only have 4 so far.


Thanks for your motivational post!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *Slip the last three stitches back onto the just emptied needle*, and continue. I never have any laddering.


Thanks for sharing that useful tip!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Twiggie said:


> I found when I first started using dpns that I got runs if I used 3 needles to hold the stitches and a fourth to knit with so I switched to 4 needles to hold the stitches and a fifth needle to knit with. Solved my problem. Now that I have experience with dpns it doesn't matter as much. Also try to make the first 2 sts on your next needle a little tighter. Hope this helps you.


Thanks so much for sharing the helpful hints!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Irene H said:


> My mother would be knitting or crocheting when I was very young and gave us each a set of needles or hook, along with yarn and verbal instructions. I never realized there were “ levels” of skills. If mom was crocheting an afghan, so were we. If I wanted a doll blanket, fine, here you go. My brothers were all in the war, and we sent them homemade socks. I remember making yellow, gray and black argyle socks and running out of yarn. Now, my daughters have far surpassed me. They are genuinely more creative and faster than I am.


To pass a hobby down three generations is amazing in my books! I am thinking there must have been some beautiful items made to inspire others in your family to knit?


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

cat_woman said:


> Ladders are a tension issue transitioning from one needle to the next. Try pulling the yarn tighter on the first couple stitches of your next needle. It should help take up the extra yarn between the stitches.


Thanks for sharing your helpful hint!


----------



## melzhatz (Feb 7, 2019)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


I am experienced 1-2


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

K Lafalam said:


> ..
> I am having a hard time with double point needles ( I always have runs). If anyone can give me advice on how not to have runs with DPN's, I would appreciate it. ..


If you tighten your yarn as knit the 2nd stitch of each needle, it helps prevent ladders. 😊


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


Thanks for sharing the video. This has been a most interesting topic and reminds me of what this forum has always been about....our enjoyment of working with yarn.
I'll say I'm Experienced 3. I've done a lot of lace, am a little bored with it for now; have started to really enjoy knitting cables. In the beginning (about 15 years ago), I thought I would never learn to read more than just a basic pattern, but thankfully, over time, I feel I can decipher most of them now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Those are called ‘ladders’, not ‘runs’.
> Long before I tried using double pointed needles, I had read a tip that works for me. *Slip the last three stitches back onto the just emptied needle*, and continue. I never have any laddering.


have not seen that one. I just really tighten down the second stitch on the dpn and thst seems to work for me.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Cathy B said:


> I've had the same experience with many students. I don't get it. It's just a slip knot. I've been able to tie one blindfolded since I was a child. I knew one lady who came into the yarn shop each time she started a new project, because she could not remember how to tie a slip knot.


Why does one have a need for slipknot in knitting?
I Cast on without slipknots!
In crochet, you technically end up with knot in the beginning but there is not need to make a knot to start with.


----------



## Anyone (8 mo ago)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


I choose patterns with all skill levels.
Sometimes I want to take something simple (beginner) to knit in the car, on the go or at a meeting.
Other times I will pick a very challenging project.
I guess your skill is at the level at what you are knitting at the time?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> have not seen that one. I just really tighten down the second stitch on the dpn and thst seems to work for me.


Since I work more tightly than most _anyway_, I don’t think that would work for me. I’ve never had any ladders. My first foray with dpns was a pair of gloves for my too-long-for-purchased-gloves hands, pre-children.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> Why does one have a need for slipknot in knitting?
> I Cast on without slipknots!
> In crochet, you technically end up with knot in the beginning but there is not need to make a knot to start with.


No knots in my knits, or crochets either.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Advanced beginner with the attention span of a two year old. I think I want to learn to knit flicking??? the thread now. Does anyone have suggestions on a tutorial?


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

ivyrain said:


> Advanced beginner with the attention span of a two year old.


I can really relate to that!!


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

I got as far as the one before Master, I think it was advanced.
However, I don’t agree with his order of sections. I was knitting gloves on 4 needles in junior school when I was only 8 or 9. I was knitting Aran sweaters in my teenage years.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> I got as far as the one before Master, I think it was advanced.
> However, I don’t agree with his order of sections. I was knitting gloves on 4 needles in junior school when I was only 8 or 9. I was knitting Arun sweaters in my teenage years.


Back when we were little, I think most of us started on dpns and working with 5 needles on gloves or hats was second nature. Long needles were next and I didn't have variety of sizes and had to learn to adjust tightness as I went along.
Even now, needle size is not that important to me unless it is very fine yarn. Following old garment for shaping was easy. Nobody would worry about few stitches here and there on sides when shaping as long as pattern stitches aligned. We learned fancy stitches and just made stuff up. I saw my first pattern when I was about 14. In the magazine and it was crocheted vest. I just counted stitches in the picture and duplicated it.
I got my first circular needles here in US and loved it since day one. No need for corks on the ends to lose your knitting!
Now a days there is so much info, so much pretty yarn. I am surprised there isn't more people knitting! Wonder if the pandemic created new knitters!


----------



## flusskrebs (9 mo ago)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


What does ist matter which level one's knitting skill is - as long as it is fun for the knitter?!
If you fancy a certain pattern or project, then you will definitely master it. 
At least that's what I believe!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> Back when we were little, I think most of us started on dpns and working with 5 needles on gloves or hats was second nature. Long needles were next and I didn't have variety of sizes and had to learn to adjust tightness as I went along.
> Even now, needle size is not that important to me unless it is very fine yarn. Following old garment for shaping was easy. Nobody would worry about few stitches here and there on sides when shaping as long as pattern stitches aligned. We learned fancy stitches and just made stuff up. I saw my first pattern when I was about 14. In the magazine and it was crocheted vest. I just counted stitches in the picture and duplicated it.
> I got my first circular needles here in US and loved it since day one. No need for corks on the ends to lose your knitting!
> Now a days there is so much info, so much pretty yarn. I am surprised there isn't more people knitting! Wonder if the pandemic created new knitters!


Ask the surviving yarn store owners; they should know.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> I got as far as the one before Master, I think it was advanced.
> However, I don’t agree with his order of sections. I was knitting gloves on 4 needles in junior school when I was only 8 or 9. I was knitting Aran sweaters in my teenage years.


That is simply amazing! Just out of interest, what is your favourite item to knit now?


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

flusskrebs said:


> If you fancy a certain pattern or project, then you will definitely master it.


Well I'm hoping your theory is correct! If it is, that means I have the potential to be a Master several times over!!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

peppered said:


> Wonder if the pandemic created new knitters!


Yes apparently so in New Zealand, and crochet too!


----------



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


I guess after almost 55 years, I'm still only at an intermediate 4 level. Still haven't tried brioche, or reversible knitting.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

I’ve only read the first page of replies to this post , but that was enough to make me decide not to bother with this video. All knitting consists of knits and purls. I’ve knit sweaters, but not socks. Why? Because I like and wear sweaters and I do not like or wear knit socks. I knit a lot of lace because I like and use shawls, scarves and Afghans.
I feel like I can knit anything I am interested in and will use. I’m not interested in doing things just to prove I can or for fun .
I don’t mean this to be critical of anyone and I applaud people who want to advance to the highest plateau of the craft. These are the people who keep our craft relevant and current.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

glendajean said:


> I’ve only read the first page of replies to this post , but that was enough to make me decide not to bother with this video. All knitting consists of knits and purls. I’ve knit sweaters, but not socks. Why? Because I like and wear sweaters and I do not like or wear knit socks. I knit a lot of lace because I like and use shawls, scarves and Afghans.
> I feel like I can knit anything I am interested in and will use. I’m not interested in doing things just to prove I can or for fun .
> I don’t mean this to be critical of anyone and I applaud people who want to advance to the highest plateau of the craft. These are the people who keep our craft relevant and current.


The ONLY reason I knit my first two pairs of socks, was the feeling that I HAD to, or not consider myself a ‘real’ knitter. Two pairs, toddler-sizes, worsted weight yarn. Done. I never thought to knit another, but a knitting buddy - very experienced sock knitter - had a problem understanding the directions for a particular pattern, so my third pair was knit: Ravelry: JessicaJean's Socks!

Chances are, I’ll never knit another sock.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The ONLY reason I knit my first two pairs of socks, was the feeling that I HAD to, or not consider myself a ‘real’ knitter. Two pairs, toddler-sizes, worsted weight yarn. Done. I never thought to knit another, but a knitting buddy - very experienced sock knitter - had a problem understanding the directions for a particular pattern, so my third pair was knit: Ravelry: JessicaJean's Socks!
> 
> Chances are, I’ll never knit another sock.





Jessica-Jean said:


> The ONLY reason I knit my first two pairs of socks, was the feeling that I HAD to, or not consider myself a ‘real’ knitter. Two pairs, toddler-sizes, worsted weight yarn. Done. I never thought to knit another, but a knitting buddy - very experienced sock knitter - had a problem understanding the directions for a particular pattern, so my third pair was knit: Ravelry: JessicaJean's Socks!
> 
> Chances are, I’ll never knit another sock.


A Perfectly good reason to knit socks.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I am an experienced Level 1. Looks like I still have a lot to learn. I just love watching this guy. Being German and listening to his accent makes me chuckle. Reminds me so much of my cousins when they speak English. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> To pass a hobby down three generations is amazing in my books! I am thinking there must have been some beautiful items made to inspire others in your family to knit?


I think we are quiet introverts who like to do crafts. It makes us happy and gives us time to think.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, this was fun and enlightening. Before watching this video, I would have guessed an advanced intermediate. But I managed to advance two more levels…mostly thanks to KP members posting their finished projects and being very generous with sharing their knowledge.
The only thing that I really question is the part about seeing a finished article and being able to copy it. My sister and I use to copy knitting/crochet/sewing articles of clothing that appeared in Vogue and other fashion magazines when we were in high school. 😊
I still have a Perry Ellis cabled vest that was copied at age seventeen. Though it can no longer be worn due to the small size, I still enjoy occasionally looking at it. My stitch gauge was much better then as opposed to now.
Thank you for sharing this video.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

What an interesting ladder of skills. I do fall into the expert area, but there are definitely some rungs of the ladder I prefer not to land on, techniques I am capable of doing but do not regularly prefer to use. I appreciated his comments on how we reach out to those who are learning a particular skill, as an active listener, not a know-it-all. This is something I have valued about KP, when I could fully navigate it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since I work more tightly than most _anyway_, I don’t think that would work for me. I’ve never had any ladders. My first foray with dpns was a pair of gloves for my too-long-for-purchased-gloves hands, pre-children.


Have not made gloves since 4H! That was a life time ago. It has been so long, I do not remember my first dpn project. Could have been a hat or an afghan or shawl. I just do not remember.


----------



## 155426 (Oct 15, 2016)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


Well that was fun! I kept waiting and waiting each level I leveled up and ended up amazingly enough to me Master Knitter! I advanced rather quickly at that, too. Please don’t let that intimidate you but use that shared to request help when and if needed. I’m kinda stoked by this new discovery. I’ve thought of myself as an Advanced Knitter previous to today the last 10 years or so.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

With the exception of brioche knitting I too am a master knitter according to Norman's system. I have absolutely zero interest in working brioche and no interest in its' appearance.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

StitchNStash said:


> That is simply amazing! Just out of interest, what is your favourite item to knit now?


Anything for myself in dk. Prefer crochet but have been knitting lately. I was always knitting before getting married in my mid twenties, after that it seemed to dwindle until covid hit and there was time to sit down more.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

A thought struck me the other day…what is your knit speed? I have never tried to find that out.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

S


Cathy B said:


> I've had the same experience with many students. I don't get it. It's just a slip knot. I've been able to tie one blindfolded since I was a child. I knew one lady who came into the yarn shop each time she started a new project, because she could not remember how to tie a slip knot.


Strange since it's almost never actually necessary.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> A thought struck me the other day…what is your knit speed? I have never tried to find that out.


It depends on the yarn, needles, and stitches used. One of my current projects is a shawl done in a mohair blend that has twisted stitches (no actual cables), beads, scattered purl stitches on the knit side and 9 different charts. I don't go near as fast as I do when zipping through a plain knit section of a piece done in a soft , smooth yarn.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


I love Norman, NimbleNeedles videos! I just saw this today too. It's still hard for me figure out what my level is, I have never done colorways and gage is still very confusing for me, but I love cables! LOL! I still ask a lot of questions too... But whatever level I am I just try to have fun as I go, I don't speed knit or try to see how fast I can finish a project. Knitting is my hobby and I do it for fun and relaxing.
I also watched his video on storing yarn, I'm going to use it to get my stash in better shape.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Very entertaining presentation in this video, thanks for sharing it! Can't place myself definitively in a particular level, probably due to laziness with certain things that I just don't like to do. For example, have never been too successful at picking up dropped stitches, preferring to tink back (especially with tiny stitches on socks). But have done many of the more advanced things, modifications to patterns, etc. It's purely a hobby, and any level of ability is fine with me! Happy knitting to all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JudithKnits said:


> What an interesting ladder of skills. I do fall into the expert area, but there are definitely some rungs of the ladder I prefer not to land on, techniques I am capable of doing but do not regularly prefer to use. I appreciated his comments on how we reach out to those who are learning a particular skill, as *an active listener, not a know-it-all. *This is something I have valued about KP, when I could fully navigate it.


Thankfully, there are far fewer dictating know-it-alls than in the past.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

Call me stubborn. Give me my phone and you tube videos, and I can figure out how to do most any skill I want to learn or figure out a way around it. I have no interest in steeking or double sided knitting, but if I wanted to, I’m sure I could figure out how to do it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kcduffer said:


> Call me stubborn. Give me my phone and you tube videos, and I can figure out how to do most any skill I want to learn or figure out a way around it. I have no interest in steeking or double sided knitting, but if I wanted to, I’m sure I could figure out how to do it.


When my youngest sister suddenly decided to take up knitting in her forties, her first project was a multi-colour fair-isle cowl in the round using fingering weight yarns. I don’t think she ever finished it, but it was about 8” long when I saw it. It was a beautiful piece.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> A thought struck me the other day…what is your knit speed? I have never tried to find that out.


That’s dependent on deadline (if any), interest in seeing the item done, and time available.

Personally, I don’t push myself at all anymore. Whatever I’m actively working on is progressing; those I label as WIPs will probably get finished … unless I expire first. 😈 Not a problem! Someone will recuperate them from Goodwill.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


Norman is a wonderful teacher. I enjoyed this video immensely and I also watched his video about 10 top mistakes knitters make. I bookmarked the one about projects for beginners. I find I am mostly Advanced Beginner #2 since I haven't successfully knit cables yet. Then in #4 I can knit in the round so I am multi level. teehee But that's as far as I got. Beyond that, my skills do not meet the levels. I don't feel bad in the least either. He is awesome. My self-esteem is intact and I am going to enjoy watching his videos again. Thanks so very much for sharing this with us.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:



Hummm....don't really give a darn. I knit because I enjoy it plus I knit whatever I please and is a challenge, so all levels--couldn't just knit a blanket, it would be unfinished forever......too boring. I also crochet--complicated doilies between knit projects. Some day I'll post them on Ravelry but....not in any hurry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Hummm....don't really give a darn. I knit because I enjoy it plus I knit whatever I please and is a challenge, so all levels--*couldn't just knit a blanket*, it would be unfinished forever......too boring. I also crochet--complicated doilies between knit projects. Some day I'll post them on Ravelry but....not in any hurry.


There are blankets that are beyond boring! This simple one took _forever!_ 





Ravelry: JessicaJean's A Lace Border grows into a blanket







www.ravelry.com





These were far faster:





Ravelry: JessicaJean's Excavation







www.ravelry.com













JessicaJean's Grandnephew's


Saw the pattern page on Ravelry for the Isosceles Shawl. Besides the high price, I really don’t need or want another triangular shawl. So this will be my variation on it with the pointy ‘wings’ re...




www.ravelry.com










Ravelry: JessicaJean's Mondrian-style Blanket







www.ravelry.com










Ravelry: JessicaJean's Mitered Blue and Purple







www.ravelry.com





ALL are solid garter stitch.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There are blankets that are beyond boring! This simple one took _forever!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are beyond gorgeous -- WOW!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mildredL2 said:


> These are beyond gorgeous -- WOW!!!


Thank you. And they’re all only one dinky knit stitch after another.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you. And they’re all only one dinky knit stitch after another.


Good to know, it's my favorite stitch. What you did with the placement of colors is magical.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mildredL2 said:


> Good to know, it's my favorite stitch. What you did with the placement of colors is magical.


The result of shopping at second hand stores - never a lot of any single colour or dyelot. 🙃


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> A thought struck me the other day…what is your knit speed? I have never tried to find that out.


There was discussion about that on the old KP but I have no idea how to find it.
For me it depends on yarn and stitch pattern. Simple knitted stitches I can do about 60 a minute. Lace, cables get much slower.
Maybe someone here remembers the topic and have it bookmarked


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The ONLY reason I knit my first two pairs of socks, was the feeling that I HAD to, or not consider myself a ‘real’ knitter. Two pairs, toddler-sizes, worsted weight yarn. Done. I never thought to knit another, but a knitting buddy - very experienced sock knitter - had a problem understanding the directions for a particular pattern, so my third pair was knit: Ravelry: JessicaJean's Socks!
> 
> Chances are, I’ll never knit another sock.


I started knitting socks over 40 years ago, for me because I was sick of shop bought socks not fitting well and having that horrible seam across the toes. Never looked back. Before sock knitting was a thing, I was told one time by a lady who saw me knitting on my sock, I could buy them cheaply so why was I making them? I told her why... 😁 My handknit socks fit perfectly and are much more comfy than shop bought socks. 😊😊😊


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I started knitting socks for me because I was sick of shop bought socks not fitting well and having that horrible seam across the toes. Never looked back. Years ago, before sock knitting was a thing, I was told one time, I could buy them cheaply so why was I making them? I told her why... 😁 My handknit socks fit perfectly and are much more comfy than shop bought socks. 😊😊😊


My store-bought (made in China, sold at Costco) suit my feet better than any before, and they’re mostly merino wool. They’re inexpensive enough that, when they get a hole, I don’t cry. To date, only three pairs have developed holes.
Darning holes in socks is at the bottom of my list of chores to do. I did my lifetime quota if sock-darning while in boarding school 1958-1960. 👎


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

I've done everything shown in the video (and more) but not necessarily in that order i.e. I learned to knit lace and do complicated cables long before I learned mattress stitch so I don't think people should limit themselves to the levels stated. We're all experts but we're all still learning.


----------



## redsox (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been knitting for so many years that it is part of me. I wouldn't call myself a master knitter but I can read and understand patterns and will try just about anything. Experienced is probably what I would consider myself but feel there is always something new to learn. I may be experienced in knitting but there are a lot of things in life where I am just a Beginner.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

The first thing that I attempted to knit(age 30) was the Aran Isle Shawl. My sister-in-law was having their 1st child and I couldn't find a baby blanket that I liked in crochet. I found this pattern and decided to teach myself to knit. It was a beautiful pattern. I had no clue that I was knitting lace. Ignorance is bliss. I still have the pattern and the circular that I used to make it. It turned out very well.


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## Nancee841 (Oct 14, 2013)

peppered said:


> Back when we were little, I think most of us started on dpns and working with 5 needles on gloves or hats was second nature. Long needles were next and I didn't have variety of sizes and had to learn to adjust tightness as I went along.
> Even now, needle size is not that important to me unless it is very fine yarn. Following old garment for shaping was easy. Nobody would worry about few stitches here and there on sides when shaping as long as pattern stitches aligned. We learned fancy stitches and just made stuff up. I saw my first pattern when I was about 14. In the magazine and it was crocheted vest. I just counted stitches in the picture and duplicated it.
> I got my first circular needles here in US and loved it since day one. No need for corks on the ends to lose your knitting!
> Now a days there is so much info, so much pretty yarn. I am surprised there isn't more people knitting! Wonder if the pandemic created new knitters!


I learned to knit with 4 needles. First thing I ever knit was socks. It was 4 years before I used two needles. I live on the Canadian border and work in a nursing home. Lots of French Residents knit and use 5 needles instead of just four.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

peppered said:


> Back when we were little, I think most of us started on dpns and working with 5 needles on gloves or hats was second nature. Long needles were next and I didn't have variety of sizes and had to learn to adjust tightness as I went along.
> Even now, needle size is not that important to me unless it is very fine yarn. Following old garment for shaping was easy. Nobody would worry about few stitches here and there on sides when shaping as long as pattern stitches aligned. We learned fancy stitches and just made stuff up. I saw my first pattern when I was about 14. In the magazine and it was crocheted vest. I just counted stitches in the picture and duplicated it.
> I got my first circular needles here in US and loved it since day one. No need for corks on the ends to lose your knitting!
> Now a days there is so much info, so much pretty yarn. I am surprised there isn't more people knitting! Wonder if the pandemic created new knitters!


I didn’t learn to knit until I was in my fifties…I tried once in my thirties and couldn’t get it. Without detailed written instructions I would never have figured it out. As for DPN they were a nightmare…I still only use them to finish the toes of socks. Must be like everything else…it is easier to learn as a child. I did learn to crochet as a child…but the only thing I remember is single and double crochet…so now I am a much better knitter.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Those are called ‘ladders’, not ‘runs’.
> Long before I tried using double pointed needles, I had read a tip that works for me. *Slip the last three stitches back onto the just emptied needle*, and continue. I never have any laddering.


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

I learned to knit when I was about five years of age and now I am 95 years young so have been knitting for over 90 years, I call myself experienced. If there is one thing that I have learned is that there are always new and better ways of learning to do the same things one has been doing for many years. It is wonderful to belong to a site like this, all the camaraderie and willingness to share everything. I won first prize all over England when I was ten years, making a silk knitted baby set, I can still remember it. Mother basted it out onto cardboard covered with aluminum and mailed it in. I was so overjoyed, it was close to Christmas and I spent my winnings buying presents for a number of folks that gave me so much pleasure.
Happy knitting and crochet everyone!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been knitting for at least 75 years, learned before Kdgn. I still have the 2nd article I completed - a garter st doll blanket - pinned to my studio wall.
Before there was a TKGA there was the TNNA - (The National Needlework Assn).
I worked in a knit shop in the early 80s and the owner invited several of us to enroll in certification classes - held during spring break here in the Midwest on the campus of Purdue Uni - and over the period of several years I took certification in knitting and tatting.

_From their brochure: “ TKGA owes an enormous debt to the early founders and leaders of TKGA. Members, teachers and designers like …..Evie Rosen…” _

Evie Rosen taught several of the knit courses I qualified in and I considered her a prime example of Mentor. Somewhere in my stash I have several of the patts & booklets she authored and autographed.
There was one other instructor who still sticks out in my memory due to her rather abrasive personality. I have another photo in my ‘stuff’ of her critiquing the garment I designed and wore for the final cert level. Shortly after this - in 1985, from their online FAQs - the TKGA was formed and I went on to other pursuits. Now, in my Sr years, I have returned to my fave skill - knitting - where I knit approx 4 - 8 hrs daily, for 4 charities and our GrGrandies.


----------



## 155426 (Oct 15, 2016)

flusskrebs said:


> What does ist matter which level one's knitting skill is - as long as it is fun for the knitter?!
> If you fancy a certain pattern or project, then you will definitely master it.
> At least that's what I believe!


True yet it was not only entertaining but informative for me as I had no idea according to his little test I am an expert level knitter. I advanced quickly in most areas and I agree everyone has their own pace and what they want to do. If you think you an you most certainly can!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, I have already Steek, I learn while I go along whatever I need to do at the time. Watching the video, I know I am an Intermediate knitter, maybe more.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


I only crochet & haven’t learned knitting yet 
So watching link won’t gauge my level of knowledge yet 😞


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I agree that if you like something enough you will figure out how to do it. I have not gone through all his stages, because it doesn't matter to me. Having said that after knitting and crocheting since childhood, I still consider myself a "plain knitter". Meaning I tend to gravitate towards the easier patterns. I am currently knitting two socks in one using afterthought heels, and am wondering why I never tried them before. I am using three flexi flips, and boy it is so easy. I am really enjoying it, and I think that is the most important thing...for me anyway.


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

Lilyan said:


> Wow, this was fun and enlightening. Before watching this video, I would have guessed an advanced intermediate. But I managed to advance two more levels…mostly thanks to KP members posting their finished projects and being very generous with sharing their knowledge.
> The only thing that I really question is the part about seeing a finished article and being able to copy it. My sister and I use to copy knitting/crochet/sewing articles of clothing that appeared in Vogue and other fashion magazines when we were in high school. 😊
> I still have a Perry Ellis cabled vest that was copied at age seventeen. Though it can no longer be worn due to the small size, I still enjoy occasionally looking at it. My stitch gauge was much better then as opposed to now.
> Thank you for sharing this video.


In the 70s, I was a contract knitter for Perry Ellis Hand Knits. Knitting on New York City subways, I was accosted one day and told I was “doing it wrong.” (I didn’t know it at the time, but I knit Combined Continental, just as Grandma taught me at age four). When I told the woman that the finished vest would be sold at Bloomingdale’s for $350, she was taken aback. Of course, I was paid far, far less than that for my piece work!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Beila Charna said:


> In the 70s, I was a contract knitter for Perry Ellis Hand Knits. Knitting on New York City subways, I was accosted one day and told I was “doing it wrong.” (I didn’t know it at the time, but I knit Combined Continental, just as Grandma taught me at age four). When I told the woman that the finished vest would be sold at Bloomingdale’s for $350, she was taken aback. Of course, I was paid far, far less than that for my piece work!


I knitted a pullover for a shop one time in the 80s. It was 8ply/DK with an intarsia farm scene on the front. They gave me the pattern and yarn and told me the size to do. I'm not a very fast knitter and it took me a whole month to finish including the mattress stitch seaming and knitting the neck band. I was so disappointed with the pittance they paid me, knowing it would be sold for hundreds of $. It just wasn't worth it to me to repeat... I had other stuff I wanted to knit... It was a learning experience, but it was fun working the intarsia front of the pullover... Wish I'd taken a photo of it...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beila Charna said:


> In the 70s, I was a contract knitter for Perry Ellis Hand Knits. Knitting on New York City subways, I was accosted one day and told I was “doing it wrong.” (I didn’t know it at the time, but I knit Combined Continental, just as Grandma taught me at age four). When I told the woman that the finished vest would be sold at Bloomingdale’s for $350, she was taken aback. Of course, I was paid far, far less than that for my piece work!


I began knitting in NYC in 1954, on public transit the next year. My grandmother taught me what she knew, which turns out to be a mashup of Continental and Combined Continental. I lost count of how many times I was told I was “doing it wrong”, just because the yarn was in my left hand. Not one of those numb naysayers ever offered any *constructive* criticism. It was only in the 1970s that I discovered why - in stockinette - my alternate rows had twisted stitches. I didn’t know enough to knit through the leading leg to avoid the twist, so I changed the way I purl.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Beila Charna said:


> In the 70s, I was a contract knitter for Perry Ellis Hand Knits. Knitting on New York City subways, I was accosted one day and told I was “doing it wrong.” (I didn’t know it at the time, but I knit Combined Continental, just as Grandma taught me at age four). When I told the woman that the finished vest would be sold at Bloomingdale’s for $350, she was taken aback. Of course, I was paid far, far less than that for my piece work!


I am so happy you shared this story. You must have enjoyed working on such beautiful designs.
I also learned Combined Continental from my Grandmother, but at the age of seven.
My Church group, which included a Lion Brand manager, constantly insisted that I knitted “all wrong”. I eventually quietly left the group.
It was not until I joined KP that I could put a name to the style.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Interesting video - I am at level confused - I learned to knit age 5 in infant school but didn't do anything with that basic knowledge until early teens when aged 13 I made myself a Fair-isle sweater. I didn't really take to knitting because my aunts and mother laughed at the way I held my needles - they said I knit like I was poking the fire! 
I learned to crochet at age 15 when I made a 'fashionable' poncho. I made a few things when I was expecting my children but didn't bother to carry on. I took up knitting again when aged 60 when stressed at work and grandchildren were coming along. I mastered '5 needle in the round' when I got a kit which included a pattern for a hat when my first grandchild was due 26 years ago. 
According to the video I am borderline 'Advanced' because of some of the things I have achieved and yet I haven't mastered some of the basics yet - I can cast on/off, knit, purl, increase and decrease and follow the instructions given in a pattern - especially paying attention to the instructions in "Abbreviations". I knit the youngest grandson an Aran sweater, an older one I inserted his favourite character in a plain sweater by making my own Intarsia chart with graph paper. This may sound like bragging but this is the confusion - I still consider myself to be basic/intermediate it is not because I can't it is because I don't feel the need to. I have never knitted either socks or gloves and have no intention of ever doing so - despite buying some sock yarn about 15 years ago - which still sits in my stash! 
At present I have picked up neither needles or hooks since the beginning of Covid lockdown - I have a box of unfinished WIPS my MOJO like Elvis has left the building!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Bernadettebunty said:


> Interesting video - I am at level confused - I learned to knit age 5 in infant school but didn't do anything with that basic knowledge until early teens when aged 13 I made myself a Fair-isle sweater. I didn't really take to knitting because my aunts and mother laughed at the way I held my needles - they said I knit like I was poking the fire!
> I learned to crochet at age 15 when I made a 'fashionable' poncho. I made a few things when I was expecting my children but didn't bother to carry on. I took up knitting again when aged 60 when stressed at work and grandchildren were coming along. I mastered '5 needle in the round' when I got a kit which included a pattern for a hat when my first grandchild was due 26 years ago.
> According to the video I am borderline 'Advanced' because of some of the things I have achieved and yet I haven't mastered some of the basics yet - I can cast on/off, knit, purl, increase and decrease and follow the instructions given in a pattern - especially paying attention to the instructions in "Abbreviations". I knit the youngest grandson an Aran sweater, an older one I inserted his favourite character in a plain sweater by making my own Intarsia chart with graph paper. This may sound like bragging but this is the confusion - I still consider myself to be basic/intermediate it is not because I can't it is because I don't feel the need to. I have never knitted either socks or gloves and have no intention of ever doing so - despite buying some sock yarn about 15 years ago - which still sits in my stash!
> At present I have picked up neither needles or hooks since the beginning of Covid lockdown - I have a box of unfinished WIPS my MOJO like Elvis has left the building!


Thank you for sharing! I do hope something you see or read here will spark your interest in knitting or crochet again.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Bernadettebunty said:


> Interesting video - I am at level confused - I learned to knit age 5 in infant school but didn't do anything with that basic knowledge until early teens when aged 13 I made myself a Fair-isle sweater. I didn't really take to knitting because my aunts and mother laughed at the way I held my needles - they said I knit like I was poking the fire!
> I learned to crochet at age 15 when I made a 'fashionable' poncho. I made a few things when I was expecting my children but didn't bother to carry on. I took up knitting again when aged 60 when stressed at work and grandchildren were coming along. I mastered '5 needle in the round' when I got a kit which included a pattern for a hat when my first grandchild was due 26 years ago.
> According to the video I am borderline 'Advanced' because of some of the things I have achieved and yet I haven't mastered some of the basics yet - I can cast on/off, knit, purl, increase and decrease and follow the instructions given in a pattern - especially paying attention to the instructions in "Abbreviations". I knit the youngest grandson an Aran sweater, an older one I inserted his favourite character in a plain sweater by making my own Intarsia chart with graph paper. This may sound like bragging but this is the confusion - I still consider myself to be basic/intermediate it is not because I can't it is because I don't feel the need to. I have never knitted either socks or gloves and have no intention of ever doing so - despite buying some sock yarn about 15 years ago - which still sits in my stash!
> At present I have picked up neither needles or hooks since the beginning of Covid lockdown - I have a box of unfinished WIPS my MOJO like Elvis has left the building!


Many of us lost our mojo due to the pandemic. It is difficult to sit, focus, and enjoy making something when you have so many fears to worried about. Just know your love of making something will return. For me, I joined two make-alongs. One was for Swedenme's baby onesie and the other was for Sandj's wash cloth. Maybe a simple make-along where you are interacting with others might help.


----------



## BethKlinger (Oct 2, 2018)

WOW I was truly surprised to find myself at a "solid" Level 5 Advanced level with some beginning Master Knitter knowledge. I have been asked a few times to help someone out with a knitting problem they were having and the first time it happened I actually laughed to myself - I couldn't believe they were asking for my advice. 😊 I am still very uncomfortable doing any "color work", fair isle, brioche etc. and have yet to knit up a pair of socks (!) and I have to admit that I can do a lace pattern relatively well - after one or two restarts, till I find the "secret" of the pattern. Mostly I got in to knitting hats and chemo caps for charity but I still have the first sweater jacket I knitted (lots of cables) when I was in my 20s along with my Mother in Law's help and I learned back then that I'd have to figure out how to adjust the sleeves (I must have very short arms!) and length of most patterns, but that never held me back - challenge accepted - I've made myself a few now. 
But I do agree that no matter what, knitting should bring you joy and relaxation.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

StitchNStash said:


> Thanks so much for your encouraging words! Next step on my knitting level journey is to learn cabling. It's so rewarding to acquire a new skill!



I have been doing adult cables for years & it has really taken a toll on my hands. I think this one for one of my GS will be my last. The pain is getting unbearable. I think crocheting for so many years has done most of the damage, sadly.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Kimbo58 said:


> I have been doing adult cables for years & it has really taken a toll on my hands. I think this one for one of my GS will be my last. The pain is getting unbearable. I think crocheting for so many years has done most of the damage, sadly.


*Is the pain in your hands from arthritis or carpal tunnel?
My MIL knitted for years using elastic fingerless gloves due to arthritis in her thumbs. She also used them for driving and she ordered them from somewhere.
they were cheap and eventually lost their elasticity but she didn’t care because they cost so little she simply ordered another case of them.
she didn’t have a computer, so my guess is that she saw in an ad in a magazine.
you can probably find some online, if you think that will help.*


----------



## gammi (May 8, 2019)

flusskrebs said:


> What does ist matter which level one's knitting skill is - as long as it is fun for the knitter?!
> If you fancy a certain pattern or project, then you will definitely master it.
> At least that's what I believe!


Great answer…if you ever find it. I am totally lost on the new KP …moved to Texas because of my sick husband and thought I found a friend….but not anymore!😢


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

gammi said:


> Great answer…if you ever find it. I am totally lost on the new KP …moved to Texas because of my sick husband and thought I found a friend….but not anymore!😢





gammi said:


> Great answer…if you ever find it. I am totally lost on the new KP …moved to Texas because of my sick husband and thought I found a friend….but not anymore!😢


*I am certainly NOT a fan of the new look.
Much more annoying to get around and make it work.
What HAS improved, is being able to ‘HIDE’ all the forums I DO NOT wish to see under new topics. Hide those and you are essentially seeing only your subscribed to forums. Like the old KP.
It’s a ‘work-around’ but it works! And you only need to do it once, from your profile.
After I read the new topics (and, annoyingly), new posts from previously read topics that I chose not to follow, I mark the ‘new’ topics as read … so all of those forums will be marked read.
Not the best system but better than what they first provided.
I really think new comments on old threads should NOT appear as ‘NEW’.
That is probably my biggest peeve. 
I probably miss several new topics because the new comments are above them in the list and I know I have already read those threads so I skip them. Which means I think I have finished with all the new topics.

If members would put detailed titles on their posts, it would greatly help me figure out if I have already read them.

AND if only new TOPICS would come up bold, and ‘unbold’ after being read.

I just don’t see WHY new comments need to appear under NEW.
If interested, people are already following the thread and new comments come directly to your email.*


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

I find labels and gradients like this to be more daunting than they are helpful. 

Not everyone learns in the same linear progression, and there are lots of people who shy away from projects because they don't feel capable - in spite of the fact that those projects are perfectly within their ability envelope. I've taught, dabbled in professional paid design for some major labels, led workshops and privately published patterns in everything from colorwork to lace, with a special emphasis on knitting in the round. I have started people on the traditional two straights US #8s with Aran weight yarn, and I have started other people on DPNs with sock yarn - there is no one size fits all way to teach or to learn. 

So please, don't view this video and feel limited. The thought "I'm only an X" shouldn't stop you from trying something new. Nor should people who have mastered a wider set of skills assume that those with fewer accomplishments have less ability, or that the only way to teach someone else is the way that the teacher themself learned.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

flusskrebs said:


> What does ist matter which level one's knitting skill is - as long as it is fun for the knitter?!
> If you fancy a certain pattern or project, then you will definitely master it.
> At least that's what I believe!


Totally agree with you!


----------



## Drusila (Aug 21, 2017)

Advanced beginner / beginner - intermediate . I'm always pushing myself to learn more.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

mathrox said:


> *Is the pain in your hands from arthritis or carpal tunnel?
> My MIL knitted for years using elastic fingerless gloves due to arthritis in her thumbs. She also used them for driving and she ordered them from somewhere.
> they were cheap and eventually lost their elasticity but she didn’t care because they cost so little she simply ordered another case of them.
> she didn’t have a computer, so my guess is that she saw in an ad in a magazine.
> you can probably find some online, if you think that will help.*


I have both. I am using a heavy elastic/ rubber?? bandage atm & it helps with the wrist, but the pain is still at a point, that only the love for my GS is keeping me going.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Kimbo58 said:


> I have been doing adult cables for years & it has really taken a toll on my hands. I think this one for one of my GS will be my last. The pain is getting unbearable. I think crocheting for so many years has done most of the damage, sadly.


If it's of interest to you, I bought a couple of pairs of these compression style gloves relatively cheaply from AliExpress, kept a pair for myself, and gave the other pair to a friend. I think they are quite good, cheap enough to give it a go anyway. These days I alternate knitting and crochet to give my hands a bit of a change, which works well for me. *If you do decide to buy off AliExpress make sure you read the feedback before you hit the buy button!*
So you can see what I'm talking about here is a link:




__





compression gloves for arthritis with copper - Buy compression gloves for arthritis with copper with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality compression gloves for arthritis with copper with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> If it's of interest to you, I bought a couple of pairs of these compression style gloves relatively cheaply from AliExpress, kept a pair for myself, and gave the other pair to a friend. I think they are quite good, cheap enough to give it a go anyway. These days I alternate knitting and crochet to give my hands a bit of a change, which works well for me. *If you do decide to buy off AliExpress make sure you read the feedback before you hit the buy button!*
> So you can see what I'm talking about here is a link:
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason, it’s not in English.


----------



## tara181 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've never used double points and I've been knitting over 50 years.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tara181 said:


> I've never used double points and I've been knitting over 50 years.


There are plenty of options in the making of anything. Seams are only one option.


----------



## wintelc (Nov 24, 2011)

shad88 said:


> I learned to knit when I was about five years of age and now I am 95 years young so have been knitting for over 90 years, I call myself experienced. If there is one thing that I have learned is that there are always new and better ways of learning to do the same things one has been doing for many years. It is wonderful to belong to a site like this, all the camaraderie and willingness to share everything. I won first prize all over England when I was ten years, making a silk knitted baby set, I can still remember it. Mother basted it out onto cardboard covered with aluminum and mailed it in. I was so overjoyed, it was close to Christmas and I spent my winnings buying presents for a number of folks that gave me so much pleasure.
> Happy knitting and crochet everyone!


What an accomplishment! Belated Congratulations!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

shad88 said:


> I learned to knit when I was about five years of age and now I am 95 years young so have been knitting for over 90 years, I call myself experienced. If there is one thing that I have learned is that there are always new and better ways of learning to do the same things one has been doing for many years. It is wonderful to belong to a site like this, all the camaraderie and willingness to share everything. I won first prize all over England when I was ten years, making a silk knitted baby set, I can still remember it. Mother basted it out onto cardboard covered with aluminum and mailed it in. I was so overjoyed, it was close to Christmas and I spent my winnings buying presents for a number of folks that gave me so much pleasure.
> Happy knitting and crochet everyone!


I can’t claim to have your awesome record of 90 years - and to win that prize at such a young age but I do agree that there are always new and different/better ways to learn. Like you I started knitting long before we had internet and YouTube so we had to rely on fellow knitters to help and put us straight. I’ve learned so much more in the last 10 years that’s for sure. May you knit on for many years to come.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

beanscene said:


> I can’t claim to have your awesome record of 90 years - and to win that prize at such a young age but I do agree that there are always new and different/better ways to learn. Like you I started knitting long before we had internet and YouTube so we had to rely on fellow knitters to help and put us straight. I’ve learned so much more in the last 10 years that’s for sure. May you knit on for many years to come.


The problem was, there simply weren’t “fellow knitters” around me. I knew they existed, because I wasn’t the only reason there were places to buy yarn, but no one I knew played with yarn - or did so when I was present. Books, magazines, and - at long last - the internet were my teachers and companions. It was only after Ravelry, that I finally managed to connect with any in-person knitting groups. JOY!! 🎉


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

StitchNStash said:


> If it's of interest to you, I bought a couple of pairs of these compression style gloves relatively cheaply from AliExpress, kept a pair for myself, and gave the other pair to a friend. I think they are quite good, cheap enough to give it a go anyway. These days I alternate knitting and crochet to give my hands a bit of a change, which works well for me. *If you do decide to buy off AliExpress make sure you read the feedback before you hit the buy button!*
> So you can see what I'm talking about here is a link:
> 
> 
> ...



I have saved the link & will have a look through it. Thankyou StitchNStash.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The problem was, there simply weren’t “fellow knitters” around me. I knew they existed, because I wasn’t the only reason there were places to buy yarn, but no one I knew played with yarn - or did so when I was present. Books, magazines, and - at long last - the internet were my teachers and companions. It was only after Ravelry, that I finally managed to connect with any in-person knitting groups. JOY!! 🎉


i realise I wrote ‘fellow Knitters’ in the plural but in truth it was one fellow knitter who helped me greatly when I started out in my late teens - A neighbour who had 3 daughters the same ages as me and my sibs. My mum taught me the basics tho’ she was in no way a knitter but our lovely neighbour was invariably on hand to show me what ssk meant and all the other stitches that aren’t simply a knit or purl. So lucky to have known her and that I was quick on the uptake too I guess.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I saw a sweater pattern in a magazine when I was 22 years old. I fell in love with that sweater and wanted to make it. I had never knit before or saw anyone who did. I went to the store and bought the yarn and needles that was listed in the pattern. That sweater was a cabled turtleneck. No one was around to tell me it was hard and to try something easier first. I made that sweater and it fit. It took me about a year to make it. I had 3 young toddlers at that time, so I was quite busy. My next project was a sweater jacket that Mary Maxim had the kit for. It was a western style pattern and I made it for my father. He wore it a lot. Don't let anyone tell you that you need to start with something simple. I didn't knit a dishcloth for over 45 years. I have knit many of them now. I also didn't knit socks until about 10 years ago, but have knit almost 100 pair now.


----------



## catherineox (Jan 10, 2017)

MaryCarter said:


> I agree that if you like something enough you will figure out how to do it. I have not gone through all his stages, because it doesn't matter to me. Having said that after knitting and crocheting since childhood, I still consider myself a "plain knitter". Meaning I tend to gravitate towards the easier patterns. I am currently knitting two socks in one using afterthought heels, and am wondering why I never tried them before. I am using three flexi flips, and boy it is so easy. I am really enjoying it, and I think that is the most important thing...for me anyway.


Have never heard of “flexi flips.” Could you please explain? Thanks Mary.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm trying to learn dpn knitting .. could you explain your tip little more ... please


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

StitchNStash said:


> Have you ever wondered what level your knitting skill is at? I have just watched this interesting video clip on You Tube about this. I didn't have to listen for very long, as I'm only up to Advanced Beginner Level 3!
> 
> If it appeals, how much further can you get, and can you please report back to us with your current knitting skill level? Hoping somebody else is at my same level!!
> 
> Here's the link:


Maybe I missed hearing or seeing the credits, but who set the standard for each level? Are they arbitrary or pretty well accepted as he said they are?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

catherineox said:


> Have never heard of “flexi flips.” Could you please explain? Thanks Mary.


New toy, not necessarily any improvement over others: addi flexiflips review - Google Search


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sewadilly said:


> I'm trying to learn dpn knitting .. could you explain your tip little more ... please


Because you didn’t use Reply - which includes the quoted post - and because this is on page 8, I have no idea who “you” is or the tip you wish more information on.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

No idea what my skill level is. I don't know how to do everything in knitting, but if it interests me, I learn how. Socks were a COVID learning project for me, and now am experimenting with knitting them in a merino/nylon/yak yarn...super warm...and am now learning how to make the shadow wrap short row heel for my socks. Thanks to whoever mentioned this heel on KP. I can always imagine a skill to be much harder than it actually is. So have learned to just tell myself, "you can do this," and eventually conquer my fear and do it.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For some reason, it’s not in English.


Might pay to try the website again, and if that doesn't help, check the setting on your device is set to English.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Might pay to try the website again, if that doesn't help check the setting on your device is set to English.


Since I don’t speak Dutch, my device has always been setup in English. Often, for no reason whatsoever, when I go on the AliExpress site, it’s in Dutch. I’m sure there’s some way to get it in English, but I haven’t really tried.
I have two pairs of such spandex gloves. For _me_, they do nothing.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since I don’t speak Dutch, my device has always been setup in English. Often, for no reason whatsoever, when I go on the AliExpress site, it’s in Dutch. I’m sure there’s so way to get it in English, but I haven’t really tried.
> I have two pairs of such spandex gloves. For _me_, they do nothing.


That's a bit strange! Hopefully you will find something soon that is beneficial to your hands!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> That's a bit strange! Hopefully you will find something soon that is beneficial to your hands!


Spending time NOT playing with sticks and string is what helps most. That’s why I’m on KP at all hours. 🙃 Knit a bit. Crochet a bit. Surf KP a bit. Breaks for sleep and meals also help.
Gone are my days of knitting/crocheting non-stop for hours at a clip. 😈


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Spending time NOT playing with sticks and string is what helps most. That’s why I’m on KP at all hours. 🙃 Knit a bit. Crochet a bit. Surf KP a bit. Breaks for sleep and meals also help.
> Gone are my days of knitting/crocheting non-stop for hours at a clip. 😈


As they say, 'Variety is the spice of life'!


----------



## whistlb (Apr 8, 2017)

deblh said:


> Totally agree with you!


I agree. I love to Crochet, never learned to knit. It 
Would be nice to knit also. So sometimes it's nice 
to know skill level.


----------



## whistlb (Apr 8, 2017)

Drusila said:


> Advanced beginner / beginner - intermediate . I'm always pushing myself to learn more.


Beginner. (


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

whistlb said:


> Beginner. (


Nothing to frown about! Everyone began sometime. Some are happy remaining at beginner level. We’re supposedly doing this fir fun and relaxation. If you’re having fun, all’s good!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Nothing to frown about! Everyone began sometime. Some are happy remaining at beginner level. We’re supposedly doing this fir fun and relaxation. If you’re having fun, all’s good!


Totally agree. When I taught knitting or any other needle skill, students would bemoan the fact that they weren't catching on in the 8 wks of courses. 
I countered with this: Do you type? Play a musical instrument? 
In variably they did know at least one of them.
I related tales of multiple times taking courses for both - and never did learn either one - which I sometimes desperately wish I could. 
I hoped it made them feel better about their progress as we are all beginners and some skills just come more easily to some.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> That is simply amazing! Just out of interest, what is your favourite item to knit now?


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I am knitting a shawl for my friends sister. I am almost finished and will show it soon.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

knitbreak said:


> I am knitting a shawl for my friends sister. I am almost finished and will show it soon.


I am so looking forward to seeing what you have made!


----------



## Kamio (Oct 22, 2013)

I would say I am an average knitter. Able to follow patterns well, enough, but have no interest in creating them. I see a pattern I like, I do it, and that's about it - though lately I have enjoyed spinning them. My main skill is in the field of written-word interpretation. I have always been quite good at that which has enabled me to follow "most" patterns more easily. Sometimes I come across a pattern that would require the skills of a clairvoyant because they are written so badly. But if there are pictures, I can muddle through it.


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

ulrika said:


> I am an experienced Level 1. Looks like I still have a lot to learn. I just love watching this guy. Being German and listening to his accent makes me chuckle. Reminds me so much of my cousins when they speak English. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Tag Ulrike!
> I loved his accent too! Is he German? I wasn’t sure. And he barely has an accent but he is obviously not a native English speaker. Germans speak tatsechlich sehr gut englische!
> ...


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Kamio said:


> Sometimes I come across a pattern that would require the skills of a clairvoyant because they are written so badly.


I think that is a great way of summing up a poorly written pattern!


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

What is my skill level? Between good enough 
and pretty darn good ! 😂


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Grisby said:


> What is my skill level? Between good enough
> and pretty darn good !


I only wish I could say that, and be telling the truth!!


----------

